# Obligatory 'Furry on TV' Baww



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

The Simpsons episode "Flaming Moe" 1 hour ago, had Moe fake being gay and ran as the first 'openly gay' represenative of Springfield. The pride crowd was:
Gays of Springfeild
Furries of Springfield
Gays of the 90's
So blahblah furries wur mainsteem for 3 seconds.

OH YAH: They were in fursuits. Bawsauce to the Bawsoup.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 16, 2011)

oh.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 16, 2011)

It had to be done b4 it was blown out of furportion.








I'm sorry.....

BlahblahFamilyguyishavingawholeepisodearounditblahblahitsproballynotblahblah


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Is this episode online? I haven't seen that one quite some time.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm b'awwwwwwwwwwwwing as we speak. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2011)

Was it the newest episode?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2011)

And with that, the Simpsons has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Was it the newest episode?


 
Yeah. There's an episode from season three with the same name so I was a little bit confused at first.
I can't find it online, so I'm just gonna watch it on hulu tomorrow.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 16, 2011)

No! No! You see, the furries are only _supportive_ of the gay mayor. They aren't gay... well, at least, some of them aren't.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah man you ruined it for me. I just started watching it now I will have to look for it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Jude said:


> Yeah. There's an episode from season three with the same name so I was a little bit confused at first.
> I can't find it online, so I'm just gonna watch it on hulu tomorrow.


 
Oh, it's a NEW Flaming Moe episode? That makes more sense, because I don't remember furries in the old one :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn. Missed that episode.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 16, 2011)

Hulu says it is "coming soon" !!!!! I will await it with great anticipation.


----------



## Willow (Jan 16, 2011)

I was too busy watching Black Butler and reading stuff on TvTropes so I didn't see the episode.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 16, 2011)

Who watches the simpsons anymore?


----------



## Jude (Jan 16, 2011)

gaiz...

http://episodesnetwork.tv/the-simpsons-season-22-episode-11-flaming-moe/


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 16, 2011)

I find this kind of furry drama on the internets bore me
The only positive exposure of furries was on the short-lived sitcom "Back To You" (blame the WGA strike for it's cancellation)

It's same kind of waterworks since MTV's "Sex2k: Plushies and Furries" special
Furries see their culture misrepresented as a sex cult, Furs go on a long-winded bitchfit
Yet, They never have the balls to do something about the negative exposure like say make a documentary showing the true story of the furry fandom


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't watched the simpsons for years. I keep on seeing them on Hulu, so I guess some poor, apathetic bastards are watching it, but really America's favorite yellow family completely lacks appeal for me.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2011)

I am not going to watch a recent Simpsons episode willingly to find a specific moment. Screencap?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 17, 2011)

GatodeCafe said:


> I haven't watched the simpsons for years. I keep on seeing them on Hulu, so I guess some poor, apathetic bastards are watching it, but really America's favorite yellow family completely lacks appeal for me.


 
That is too bad. You might find it easier to watch television shows if you wiped all that semen off of your cat face. :V


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> I am not going to watch a recent Simpsons episode willingly to find a specific moment. Screencap?


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 17, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2011)

Jude said:


>


 
someone edited the M out and put a J there and tagged me in it on facebook :[

furries fur joe :[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2011)

They've mentioned furries on a Futurama commentary, too.
With disgust.


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 17, 2011)

Jude said:


>


 
Oh god what is that. Please tell me the sign is shooped.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought Flaming Moe was about the bartender making a drink with cold medicine, or something?

But still,
funny.


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> someone edited the M out and put a J there and tagged me in it on facebook :[
> 
> furries fur joe :[


 
I teehee'd


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> They've mentioned furries on a Futurama commentary, too.
> With disgust.


 
You're don't think their contempt is justified :V ?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 17, 2011)

Did no one else not notice they mention lemon party?


----------



## Jude (Jan 17, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> Did no one else not notice they mention lemon party?


 
Yeah, I noticed. It was one of the very few moments where I chuckled throughout that episode.


----------



## Shico (Jan 18, 2011)

Whitenoise said:


> You're don't think their contempt is justified :V ?



To an extent, yes.
For the most part I love you Furry people... but some of you guys are fucking sick.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 18, 2011)

Simpsons wasn't funny when it was new, why would people watch it now? You all know Futurama is better. :V

Also, that rabbit costume was a bit TOO realistic... in fact, I'm pretty sure I'd hit that. :[


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

Matt Groening likes to piss people off


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Matt Groening likes to piss people off


 Actually, he has little to do with individual episodes, to the extreme of there being episodes he's never even seen.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 18, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> They've mentioned furries on a Futurama commentary, too.
> With disgust.



Lemme guess. It was the one for the episode about Lrrr and Ndnd, right?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 18, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Lemme guess. It was the one for the episode about Lrrr and Ndnd, right?


 
Haha, possibly. They were just mentioning someone wearing a Bender costume, then asked him

"does that make you the robot equivalent of a _furry_?"
"urgh..."


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

hurr derp hay guise luk the simpsons referenced us wee must b mainstreem oar sometin ololololol


----------

